# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Koi-s edisi no. 12/vol ii/jul - agt 2010

## Ajik Raffles

_Segera Beredar !!_



*Terbit : 
SENIN, 12 Juli 2010*
Harga Eceran : P. Jawa Rp 35.000 - Luar Pulau Jawa Rp 37,000
(Belum Termasuk Ongkos Kirim)

*FREE FOR KOI's MEMBER*
Contact: [email protected] or [email protected]

Dapat dibeli di jaringan Toko Buku Gramedia se Indonesia dan Outlet - outlet modern lainnya


Penerbit:Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society (KOIs)
Percetakan: PT Temprint


*ALAMAT REDAKSI:* 
Jl. Wijaya I No. 54, Kebayoran Baru Jakarta 12170
Telp.: 021  7279 2849 (H), Fax: 021  739 3629
e-mail: [email protected]
http://www.koismagazine.com


*DISTRIBUSI & SIRKULASI:*
e-mail: [email protected]/[email protected]

*IKLAN :* 
email: [email protected]/[email protected]

----------


## hilariusssss

asik.. uda terbit lagi  :: 
menunggu di rumah, semoga cepet sampe...
hehe...

----------


## abiserpong

Selamat om ajik, om will and team ......... yang benar - benar telah bekerja keras untuk edisi ini.   :Cheer2:

----------


## Rizal61

kasih penampakan cover depannya dong Om hehehe

----------


## Rizal61

> kasih penampakan cover depannya dong Om hehehe


ampuuun momod... komputer ku lemot... ternyata ada penampakannya... 

mantaaaab d... siap menunggu

----------


## repak69

aseeekkkk... huhuuuuiiiii.....  :: 


salut sama team.....  :Thumb:

----------


## sa3o

Akhirnya yang dinanti tiba....... :Cheer2:   :Cheer2:   :Cheer2:   :Cheer2:

----------


## aie

sip sip ,edisi terbaru siap terbit..hehehe

----------


## agent23

Duh kok masih lama yah he..he.he....

----------


## john kl

om ajik, saya pantau di gramedia gajah mada & sun plaza kok gak nemuin majalah kois, tolong di tindak lanjutin

----------


## budjayz

Mantep dah organisasi ini (KOI-S)
Padahal mungkin pada punya Pekerjaan masing2
Tp masih sempet memenuhi kebutuhan para pecinta ikan koi
Congrats ya

----------


## survive

kok susut 8 lembar ya om
kalo gak salah yang edisi sebelumnya 100 halaman
apa karena edisi sebelumnya ada liputan khusus yah

just nanya om, don't angry   ::

----------


## iyos

free 4 kois member??brarti rugi kl gk jd member dong..apa lg nie yg bakal kita dapet??thx buat kois n teamnya

----------


## Abied

Sip tinggal tunggu kedatangannya di rumah...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Terimakasih buat atensi dan dukungan om - om sekalian. Mohon bantuan untuk memonitor majalahnya ya.... baik isi dan peredarannya




> om ajik, saya pantau di gramedia gajah mada & sun plaza kok gak nemuin majalah kois, tolong di tindak lanjutin


Om John, setelah ada sedikit masalah dengan agen penjualan di Medan, kita mendistribusikan majalah ke Medan dan beberapa kota lainnya melalui jasa distributor nasional. Saya sudah mengklarifikasi masalah di Medan ini dan mereka sedang mencari tahu di lapangan. Saya akan menginformasikan segera setelah saya mendapatkan info hasil investigasinya. Saya mohon maaf, saya kira masalah distribusi ini masih belum mulus hingga dua edisi ke depan...  





> kok susut 8 lembar ya om
> kalo gak salah yang edisi sebelumnya 100 halaman
> apa karena edisi sebelumnya ada liputan khusus yah
> 
> just nanya om, don't angry


Never angry om. Ini soal budget aja. Kita memang harus memanage supaya tidak minus, kalau ingin majalah ini tetap "survive". Kontribusi pengiklan kita masih belum cukup untuk menutupi biaya langsung. Waktu penerbitan sampai 100 halaman kemarin karena ada subsidi dari KOI's atas pemuatan foto - foto pemenang kontes 4th KOI's Festival. Subsidi yang didapat dari hasil penyelenggaraan event tersebut yang dikembalikan dalam bentuk penampilan foto - foto pemenang agar bisa dinikmati seluruh komunitas ini. Kita lagi berupaya mencari sumber pendanaan lain agar majalah ini bisa terbit sesuai target, min: 100 halaman setiap edisinya. Jadi mohon dukungannya aja ya

----------


## survive

> Terimakasih buat atensi dan dukungan om - om sekalian. Mohon bantuan untuk memonitor majalahnya ya.... baik isi dan peredarannya
> 
> 
> Om John, setelah ada sedikit masalah dengan agen penjualan di Medan, kita mendistribusikan majalah ke Medan dan beberapa kota lainnya melalui jasa distributor nasional. Saya sudah mengklarifikasi masalah di Medan ini dan mereka sedang mencari tahu di lapangan. Saya akan menginformasikan segera setelah saya mendapatkan info hasil investigasinya. Saya mohon maaf, saya kira masalah distribusi ini masih belum mulus hingga dua edisi ke depan...  
> 
> 
> 
> Never angry om. Ini soal budget aja. Kita memang harus memanage supaya tidak minus, kalau ingin majalah ini tetap "survive". Kontribusi pengiklan kita masih belum cukup untuk menutupi biaya langsung. Waktu penerbitan sampai 100 halaman kemarin karena ada subsidi dari KOI's atas pemuatan foto - foto pemenang kontes 4th KOI's Festival. Subsidi yang didapat dari hasil penyelenggaraan event tersebut yang dikembalikan dalam bentuk penampilan foto - foto pemenang agar bisa dinikmati seluruh komunitas ini. Kita lagi berupaya mencari sumber pendanaan lain agar majalah ini bisa terbit sesuai target, min: 100 halaman setiap edisinya. Jadi mohon dukungannya aja ya


siap om,
sementara saya cuma bisa dukung jadi member saja

 ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> siap om,
> sementara saya cuma bisa dukung jadi member saja


Itu sudah lebih dari cukup om
BTW, semua pengiriman mulai edisi ini akan menggunakan PT Pos Indonesia ya... baik di Jabodetabek dan di luar Jabodetabek. Semoga tidak ada masalah lagi....

----------


## isoedarto

Selamat, Semoga KOI'S makin berkembang dan perlu dukungan dari semuanya.
Ditunggu majalahnya.

Salam Sukses untuk semua
Iwan Soedarto

----------


## sa3o

Lapor...majalah sudah mendarat di Salatiga dengan selamat  :Plane:

----------


## hilariusssss

lapor..
majalah suda diterima..
hehe...  ::

----------


## survive

lapor juga sudah diterima
lebih cepat sampai yah edisi ini
artikelnya mantap-mantap

----------


## William Pantoni

Om...om...
Seperti biasa....mohon saran dan kritikan nya yah...supaya bisa tambah bagus ke depan nya.
Dan juga mohon bantuan nya untuk men check distribusi kami apakah sudah merata terutama di daerah2 yah.
Thanks.

----------


## achmad

Makassar juga sdh terima om, kayaknya memang cepat ya..........

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Terimakasih atas laporannya ya... 
Mulai edisi ini seluruh pengiriman menggunakan jasa PT Pos Indonesia...
Kita beri kredit untuk mereka ya...
Jangan lupa ikut pesan om Will ya....

----------


## tupai

Lapor saya belom trima majalah dan kartu member kois. thx

----------


## monscine

Papua belum nyampe om AJik  ::

----------


## survive

> Om...om...
> Seperti biasa....mohon saran dan kritikan nya yah...supaya bisa tambah bagus ke depan nya.
> Dan juga mohon bantuan nya untuk men check distribusi kami apakah sudah merata terutama di daerah2 yah.
> Thanks.


dah cakep om, cuman redaksional saja yang spelling kadang masih belom bener, minor lah itu
saran dikittttt bangetttt....
gambar beberapa masih ada yang kurang tajem om alias pecah, kedepan biar jangan gambar2 yang pecah ya om

sukses selalu koismagazine

----------


## bobo

menunggu bulan depan ke gramedia supermal karawaci, tapi kok halamannya mulai turun lagi nih  ::

----------


## Budi Bali

Bali nyampe...good job...cepet banget...

----------


## isman

Luwuk belum nyampe,makanya belum bisa kasih komentar

----------


## agent23

lapor. Meruya - Jak-Bar sudah nyampe

----------


## aie

lapooorr ,lampung sdh sampai majalahnya siang td ...ulasannya makin berbobot dan mantap nih ,apalgi ttg memilih koi yg memiliki potensi tumbuh baik dan jumbo . mantabbb  :Peace:

----------


## Abied

Lapor Madiun dah Nyampe 14 Juli 2010. 
Nggak kayak biasanya cepet  juga nyampenya..
Sedikit kritikannya aja ya Om moga moga tidak marah  hehehe... :Peace:  :Peace: 
Secara implisit corong dealer kentara banget ya..  ato  mungkin kompensasi dari iklan kali ya.... Kalo emang bener simalakama  juga sih...Iklan emang penyokokng utama kelangsungan sebuah media massa  tp bagi pembaca ke independenan adah hal yg utama...Kalau tidak ingin  ditinggalkan pembaca.
Saya jd teringat Misi Founder Koi-s Pak Karom  yang ingin membuat Koi Lokal (anakan impor kita sebut aja gitu hehehe)  berjaya di rumah sendiri....

----------


## tupai

Majalah sudah sampai tapi kartu anggota tak kunjung datang juga

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Lapor Madiun dah Nyampe 14 Juli 2010. 
> Nggak kayak biasanya cepet  juga nyampenya..
> Sedikit kritikannya aja ya Om moga moga tidak marah  hehehe...
> Secara implisit corong dealer kentara banget ya..  ato  mungkin kompensasi dari iklan kali ya.... Kalo emang bener simalakama  juga sih...Iklan emang penyokokng utama kelangsungan sebuah media massa  tp bagi pembaca ke independenan adah hal yg utama...Kalau tidak ingin  ditinggalkan pembaca.
> Saya jd teringat Misi Founder Koi-s Pak Karom  yang ingin membuat Koi Lokal (anakan impor kita sebut aja gitu hehehe)  berjaya di rumah sendiri....


Tks, om. Bisa lebih detil bagian yang dimaksud? mail ke: [email protected] ya. Saya apresiasi sekali 




> Majalah sudah sampai tapi kartu anggota tak kunjung datang juga


Ok, om. Saya coba cari tahu ke membership

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Papua belum nyampe om AJik


Untuk yang di Papua... sementara ini dulu ya:
http://www.koismagazine.com/indexx.p...s-detail&id=39
hehehehe

----------


## Glenardo

Asiekkk..link nya keluar deh..He4x..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Asiekkk..link nya keluar deh..He4x..


Masih belum PD om. hehehehe

----------


## nuroso

maturnuwun...majalah + ID card udah sampe...


salam
nuroso

----------


## odil kokoy

Walah yang punya ku koq belum nyampe yah... tolong donk pa Ajik. Thx

----------


## Koismagazine

> Walah yang punya ku koq belum nyampe yah... tolong donk pa Ajik. Thx


Kita akan cek ke PT. POS INDONESIA dan akan kami informasikan segera ke bapak.

----------


## odil kokoy

Thanks. Bro.

----------


## odil kokoy

Udah nyampe majalahnya Bro hari ini. thx udah ngerepotin

----------


## Koismagazine

> Udah nyampe majalahnya Bro hari ini. thx udah ngerepotin


Ok..Selamat membaca...
 ::

----------


## Teja Utama

Thanks. Sudah mendarat dengan manis di beranda saya... Sudah pula antri yang mau pinjam....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

KOI-S Magazine Menjejak Belantara Eropa

"I was really surprised to see an Indonesian Koi magazine - they're only up to issue 10, so you can imagine how new It is!" (Jasper Kuijper)

Selengkapnya: http://www.koismagazine.com/indexx.p...s-detail&id=45

----------


## tupai

Om ajik saya belom terima kartu anggota kois, dah lama saya menantinya tak kunjung datang juga

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Om ajik saya belom terima kartu anggota kois, dah lama saya menantinya tak kunjung datang juga


Sebentar lagi akan dikonfirmasi admin kois, om..
Menurut catatan mereka sudah dikirim sejak beberapa edisi yang lalu... tapi kalau ternyata tidak ada akan dimintakan untuk dicetak ulang dan dikirim begitu selesai cetak

----------


## tupai

trimakasih om ajik. mohon dikabarin lg yah om ajik

----------


## Koismagazine

> trimakasih om ajik. mohon dikabarin lg yah om ajik


menurut catatan, kami sudah kirim di edisi 10, bila memang tidak ada, kami sedang proses cetak ulang ...
Di tunggu ya om...

----------


## tupai

Baiklah. saya tunggu. 2 bulan yg lalu juga begini jawabannya.  ::  hehehehe

----------


## john kl

kemarin jj ke gramedia sun gak keliatan majalah kois, apa karena ke habisan ato memang gak ada masuk  

tadi siang jj ke kios langganan jl.sumatra, rencana cuman mau beli koran harian saja, eh ada juga jual majalah kois kata penjual br x ini mulai masuk majalah kois, semoga ke depannya majalah kois gak cuman bisa di dapatin gramdia saja tapi bisa dapatin ke seluruh pelosok kios2 medan, biar banyak yg kena virus koi  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Baiklah. saya tunggu. 2 bulan yg lalu juga begini jawabannya.  hehehehe


Wah, sekali lagi mohon maaf om...
Satu bulan belakangan ini ada peralihan pengelola Membership, mungkin karena itu ada notice yang terlewatkan. Tapi ini bukan excuse jadi saya mohon maaf yang sebesar - besarnya

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> kemarin jj ke gramedia sun gak keliatan majalah kois, apa karena ke habisan ato memang gak ada masuk  
> 
> tadi siang jj ke kios langganan jl.sumatra, rencana cuman mau beli koran harian saja, eh ada juga jual majalah kois kata penjual br x ini mulai masuk majalah kois, semoga ke depannya majalah kois gak cuman bisa di dapatin gramdia saja tapi bisa dapatin ke seluruh pelosok kios2 medan, biar banyak yg kena virus koi


Terimakasih om John untuk reportasenya.... Saya lagi terus meminta kepada pihak distributor untuk menjelaskan kenapa di Gramedia Medan belum masuk juga, tetapi mereka masih menunggu laporan dari lapangan dan baru terlihat setelah penarikan edisi sebelumnya tuntas. Bukan cuma Gramedia saja usaha KOI-S untuk mendistribusikan majalah ini tetapi juga ke outlet - outlet modern dan sentra penjualan ikan hias terutama di kota - kota besar di Indonesia. Untuk tujuan itu KOI-S berusaha meningkatkan tiras agar distribusi lebih merata, edisi ini tiras KOI-S meningkat lagi menjadi 6000 exp. Dengan budget "terbatas" kita memang dihadapkan situasi dilematis antara meningkatkan jumlah halaman dengan kenaikan tiras, tetapi Insya Allah dengan dukungan semuanya secara bertahap KOI-S bisa menjejak keduanya. Seperti om John katakan, KOI-S memang berkeinginan untuk terus meningkatkan jumlah komunitas koi di Indonesia melalui virus - virus dahsyatnya.

----------


## Koismagazine

> Baiklah. saya tunggu. 2 bulan yg lalu juga begini jawabannya.  hehehehe


Om...kemarin sabtu sudah kami kirim Membercard nya, semoga bisa diterima dengan baik ya...
Terima kasih sudah menunggu ya om...

----------


## bobo

Lapor sudah ambil 1 eksemplar di Gramedia Supermall Karawaci dan masih ada 5 lagi jadi kalau teman2 karawaci dan sekitarnya bisa langsung ke TKP.
Lagi bac2 jadi belum bisa komentar yang pasti foto liputan banyak tapi kok halaman nya berkurang ya  ::

----------


## tupai

ok om, kira2 sampai hari ini berarti yah?

----------


## tupai

Om ajik... trimakasih kartu anggota sudah sampai berserta 1 paket. hehehe trimakasih banyak yah

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Om ajik... trimakasih kartu anggota sudah sampai berserta 1 paket. hehehe trimakasih banyak yah


sama - sama om, anggap aja itu sebagai permintaan maaf ya. hehehehe....

----------


## Abied

Kemarin Jalan2 ke Gramedia Madiun nganter Anak beli majalah...
Kaget Ada Majalah Kois tinggal 2 biji....Gak tau stok berapa awalnya hehehe...
Bravo Majalah Kois.. dah nyampe pedesaan hahaha..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Kemarin Jalan2 ke Gramedia Madiun nganter Anak beli majalah...
> Kaget Ada Majalah Kois tinggal 2 biji....Gak tau stok berapa awalnya hehehe...
> Bravo Majalah Kois.. dah nyampe pedesaan hahaha..


Tks om Abied atas laporannya. Seperti janji kita sebelumnya dengan kenaikan tiras yang sekarang sudah 6000 exp mudah-mudahan penyebarannya semakin merata

----------

